# How does your bitch act when in heat?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, Bella's into her second heat and first day of bleeding :hammer: She acts so sketched out and will be walking around normally and then sit real quick like she got an itch or something LOL! She also seems to act a little less hyper when she's in season which I don't mind :woof: I put her hot pants on and she sits there and won't move until I say something to peak her interest. She looks at me like she is so embarrassed because of her pants. Then with the hot pants on she acts like she is handicap walking down the stairs. She's a nut.....poor girl though....I can only imagine if she feels anything like a woman then she has all the reason in the world to act a fool LOL! This is Bella's last cycle before she gets spayed though so no more hot pants for her after this :roll:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL poor Bella, pep does that too wont move with the diaper on acts like it weighs her down. Luna could care less but she is alot more clingy then normal kinda gets annoying lol. I find they lose there appetite too they pick at there food like it isnt good enough all of a sudden lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

poor Bella! Glad its her last time for them and I am sure she is too lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

lol
PG doesn't act any different when in heat.The only way I can even tell is she gets swollen and bleeds


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Chili was a raging B....
She would hop in my lap and act like she likes me, then try to gt me to rub her butt, and then try to bite me when I wouldn't. She's my GF's dog and only tolerates my existence when I feed or walk her. I had her fixed last year when I experienced her heat for the first time. Bite at me and lose your uterus. Dang Chihuahua is lucky I didn't pop her tiny little head like bubble wrap. LOL! 
She's much more mellow now that she is hormone free. 

Good luck and speedy recovery to Bella.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO ecko. those Chi's can be tempermental lol , 3 of my aunts own them I think they have like 6 between them all and I always worry they will bite me lol. Here I am with big bullys and im cowering in the corner from these lil Chi's lol.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LMAO ecko. those Chi's can be tempermental lol , 3 of my aunts own them I think they have like 6 between them all and I always worry they will bite me lol. Here I am with big bullys and im cowering in the corner from these lil Chi's lol.


They truly are the devil. She races to the door and attacks feet, well, except my GF's of course. I've learned that smacking the table with the mail generaly gets her to pee herself and turn tail. I tell my GF that if she ever bites a child I'll have to go out and buy a .22 to have a gun with bullets small enough to put her down. LOL!


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

Inca's heat surprised us, the folks at the rescue thought she was younger so we weren't expecting her first heat 'til around April. Seen some swelling when I took her out and sure enough... she's in and will be going to visit the vet as soon as she comes out. We've had a few that came in over the years, but Inca's the first to ever act and show she's having cramps. She want to frisk around and be a bit more of a Inca-under-foot, and her demo has flared back up, but I'll chalk this up to wanting to get her health a bit better and a touch of laziness on my part.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

crystalcountry said:


> Inca's heat surprised us, the folks at the rescue thought she was younger so we weren't expecting her first heat 'til around April. Seen some swelling when I took her out and sure enough... she's in and will be going to visit the vet as soon as she comes out. We've had a few that came in over the years, but Inca's the first to ever act and show she's having cramps. She want to frisk around and be a bit more of a Inca-under-foot, and her demo has flared back up, but I'll chalk this up to wanting to get her health a bit better and a touch of laziness on my part.


Demo will usually come back when they are in heat because of stress, hormonal influx etc. Also means she has a weak immune system. Getting her spayed will definitely work in her favor to prevent future flare ups of demo


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Kandi moped around most of the time with her Jean diaper acting like she couldn't walk right. Got overly affectionate and tried to rub her butt every where. She also couldn't keep from licking herself if she was awake and not eating or being petted lol


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Indie's first heat started 2 days after we got back from Gateway Natl's, where she totally blew me off in 3 of the 6 Rally-o trials. The blow-offs started a week before that. I truly believe it all stemmed from her oncoming heat. Throughout her heat, she was a complete mess obedience wise, in that she was very excitable. May have been from spending a lot of time in the crate, or in the backyard getting attended to by our neutered male. (lol) She left diapers on just fine. Since her heat, we are still trying to get back on track with her obedience.. she's become a bit distracted with all the smells she'd rather be sniffing, and leaves blowing in the wind. lol.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Indie's first heat started 2 days after we got back from Gateway Natl's, where she totally blew me off in 3 of the 6 Rally-o trials. The blow-offs started a week before that. I truly believe it all stemmed from her oncoming heat. Throughout her heat, she was a complete mess obedience wise, in that she was very excitable. May have been from spending a lot of time in the crate, or in the backyard getting attended to by our neutered male. (lol) She left diapers on just fine. Since her heat, we are still trying to get back on track with her obedience.. she's become a bit distracted with all the smells she'd rather be sniffing, and leaves blowing in the wind. lol.


That's really funny... HAHA I tried just using depends for a while, because I really had no idea that had special diapers for them... (ignorant yes) I left her alone and she ate the depend she had on then puked it and a lot of other junk on my mom's new rug!!! LOL I had to hurry up to PETCO to get her a real doggie diaper and she was fine accept walking around like she couldn't use her back legs right or something. LOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> Indie's first heat started 2 days after we got back from Gateway Natl's, where she totally blew me off in 3 of the 6 Rally-o trials. The blow-offs started a week before that. I truly believe it all stemmed from her oncoming heat. Throughout her heat, she was a complete mess obedience wise, in that she was very excitable. May have been from spending a lot of time in the crate, or in the backyard getting attended to by our neutered male. (lol) She left diapers on just fine. Since her heat, we are still trying to get back on track with her obedience.. she's become a bit distracted with all the smells she'd rather be sniffing, and leaves blowing in the wind. lol.


Damn! That girl was a late bloomer! I remember you stating that she still hadn't come into heat and she was over a year old. Bella had her first heat right at 8 months and now 8 months later at 16 months she is in heat again. This cycle she has been very calm but more sniffy outside lol! She is getting spayed March 30th even though I would love to show her. I think she would have done well in the UKC ring but I know she wouldn't enjoy it so spaying is the better option. I don't want to ever have to deal with pyometra either.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

My girls all act the same as any other day...


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

My girl acts the same, however my friend's female is usually extremely DA, and human stranger aggressive, but when she is in heat, she is all friendly and pooches her rear out at every male dog that walks by.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

when was her first one? 

sorry just read your last post...


----------

